# Hunting ducks on Lake Sinclair questions



## pturner15 (Dec 2, 2014)

My family bought a place up in rooty creek a couple years ago and i have got into duck a little more seriously than deer hunting here in the last couple years and now that i have a boat that is worthy of traveling on Sinclair i have been wanting to try it out.

I have mainly hunted little honey holes here and there around the farm and a couple small rivers but never have i hunted a big body of water. i have taught myself what little i know about duck hunting and learned through my mistakes. no lie the only species of duck ive killed is a numerous amount of wood ducks.

NO, IM NOT ASKING FOR YOUR HONEY HOLES OR IF THE DUCKS ARE EVEN THERE, im asking what do i need to prepare for a hunt on Sinclair, what type of birds will i most likely see, what type of decoys, what kind of layout, how many do i need to put out, do they come in all day or is it just more a half day of hunting and back to the landing?? i have an area picked out on the north side of the that im sure some of you are probably already hunt. which brings me to another question which is, how  do i not CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored hunters off that are already set up? i mean, i am a early bird when it comes to hunting. i truly believe in being set and ready soon before you see first sight of light. i hate intruding on peoples "honey hole" without even knowing it "their spot". i no all my rules and regulations and im set if i ever see Mr Greenpants. 

like i say, im learning, dont rip me a new one for being the greenhorn..


----------



## Boudreaux (Dec 2, 2014)

Woodducks in the creeks and geese on the big water.

Early morning for woodies, mid morning for geese.  You may get a stray big duck every now and again at any time.


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 2, 2014)

pturner15 said:


> My family bought a place up in rooty creek a couple years ago and i have got into duck a little more seriously than deer hunting here in the last couple years and now that i have a boat that is worthy of traveling on Sinclair i have been wanting to try it out.
> 
> I have mainly hunted little honey holes here and there around the farm and a couple small rivers but never have i hunted a big body of water. i have taught myself what little i know about duck hunting and learned through my mistakes. no lie the only species of duck ive killed is a numerous amount of wood ducks.
> 
> ...




#1. If you even THINK that those little things you see floating on the water are another hunter's decoys, do yourself (and them) a favor and stay away and find another spot several hundred yards away...preferably out of sight 

#2. Don't feel bad if you stumble on a "honey hole" cause chances are at leat a dozen other hunters know about it....Don't let anyone tell you its "their" spot unless they are already set up...and by set up I don't mean sitting in the truck and leaving decoys out. Decoys and lights don't hold spots....HUNTERS do....only way you would be intruding is if somebody else is already set up. Its good you're an early bird, cause when it comes to public land that's what it takes.


----------



## pturner15 (Dec 2, 2014)

GADawg08 said:


> #1. If you even THINK that those little things you see floating on the water are another hunter's decoys, do yourself (and them) a favor and stay away and find another spot several hundred yards away...preferably out of sight



i completely understand about staying well clear of them, but what if they are set up and you need to get on past them in the early morning before sunrise? 

only reason im concerned about this because im a bowhunter and i have hunt the Blackbeard Island a couple times in Dec. and i found out that crossing another hunters path aint so pleasant...


----------



## jeremyledford (Dec 2, 2014)

Just follow the golden rule and be safe out there. The first person to a spot gets it. If someone beats you, don't set up within a few hundred yards of them. Chock it up as a loss and move on.  
Scout with Binoculars and never run up birds. Don't even take a call until you get really good. The better you get on a call, the more that you realize that it's not the end all be all anyway. 

There's no foul in riding by someone before daylight. Be civil, and tell 'em you're just squeezing by.


----------



## pturner15 (Dec 2, 2014)

thanks yall for all the information. i just hate to start something new and be blind sided. thanks again!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 2, 2014)

As its been said with public water the early bird gets the worm.  Be the Beats Everyone There Guy thats the only sure way to guarantee a spot.  If you are tryin to hunt divers on big water keep in mind when setting up sometimes the like to sit down outside the decoys.   That and long line decoys are your friends


----------



## GoneHunting (Dec 3, 2014)

There are many decent places to hunt on Sinclair, but the definite rule is get there very early.  My son and a friend killed a Hooded Merganser and a tagged Mallard last week that was tagged in Mass.  They ease in with their kayaks and find a spot.  They did have a boat come in one day and set up right in front of them at daylight that started honking on a call.  The reason I say honking is because they said it sounded awful.  You will have to deal with some people with no hunting etiquette, but that goes with public hunting.  However with a little persistence you may find a spot where there is no one within half a mile like they did.  They got lucky and I am sure they will have company eventually.


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 3, 2014)

pturner15 said:


> i completely understand about staying well clear of them, but what if they are set up and you need to get on past them in the early morning before sunrise?
> only reason im concerned about this because im a bowhunter and i have hunt the Blackbeard Island a couple times in Dec. and i found out that crossing another hunters path aint so pleasant...




just make sure if you do need to get past them that you know exactly where you are goin cause you don't wanna get turned around and still be trying to figure out where you're goin when the birds start flying.....nothing like having birds starting to work and a boat coming by


----------



## wray912 (Dec 3, 2014)

pturner15 said:


> i completely understand about staying well clear of them, but what if they are set up and you need to get on past them in the early morning before sunrise?
> 
> only reason im concerned about this because im a bowhunter and i have hunt the Blackbeard Island a couple times in Dec. and i found out that crossing another hunters path aint so pleasant...



just remember that if you have to pass closer to somebody if your gonna slow down slow all the way down half plane is not the way to do it


----------



## ebrauns23 (Dec 3, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jan 13, 2015)

Fork my experience on Sinclair people don't care if they set up 50 yards from you or not. If they want in they are comin in. I don't like those kind of people and I'm not that type of person but if it happens to you it's best to keep your calm. Keep your thoughts to yourself and just make the best of the situation. Nothing good will come out of your gettin mad. Good luck!


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Jan 13, 2015)

This goes for any body of water
1. Find the ducks by scouting. And by this I mean look at them from a couple hundred yards with binoculars don't run em up
2. Be where they wanna be at all costs 50 yards off can make or break a hunt 
3. Match what you see. If you see divers use Diver decoys, seeing puddle ducks use puddle duck decoys
4. Make sure your hidden 
5. Kill ducks

If you do steps 1-4 correctly step number 5 works out most of the time "most of the time" being the key phrase


----------



## hrstille (Jan 13, 2015)

Be prepared to encounter some idiots out there. Last year I had a guy run his boat wide open through my decoys about 15 mins before shooting time. Also if you don't have a mud motor watch out for mud bars in the river area.


----------

